# Help!!



## cloud42 (Mar 5, 2019)

I have been with my husband for 24 years. For the past 10 years we have been caught up in a cycle of up and downs. We distance ourselves from each other and bad emotions come to surface. About 3 years ago I started talking to someone (an old guy friend). He was also married, and we would talk about the problems in our marriages, bad idea. I thought a guys input would be helpful to get through to my husband, but it turned out to be bad. My husband found out and I tried to lie about it because he would not be happy about me talking to someone else about our problems. It actually brought back old emotions he had inside that he never worked out, and everything went down hill from there. He went into a depression. He stopped communicating with me. He just shut me out. I tried so hard to make things right and work on us, suggested therapy but he refused. No matter what I did he just shut down. Right now he's been sleeping in the living room and we don't communicate at all. I am at a lost and don't know what to do. He made the decision to move out, but he needed time to save money he says. I honestly think he doesn't have plan to move out because of our kids. I have been praying to help our situation and help him to release what he is holding in. I do love him and don't want our marriage to fail.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I think counselling would be a good idea.

Is he getting treated for his depression?


----------

